#   >    - .

## SYN

- . 
      # 11 1991    . (U3DA)   basic   "-86"  "".        ,    1985 # 5  7,    .      .     qbasic,   qbasic.     ,   ,     -.

----------


## sr-71

.
      ?

----------


## sr-71

> -  -


=
   .
 .       .

----------


## DL1BA

:

----------


## sr-71

> :


=
   .
     R=50
 R= 50   2.
 .

----------


## sr-71

,   ....
  ,     .
    ,    .
      ,     
 .
  ,      ( 
  ).
___
PS.   ""  ,   ?

----------


## U T

-  !!!    8  ...

----------

> 2500   ,          ?


  . -    ,    ""  .       ,     ,     . 
        .         .          - ,          .          .            Roe,       -. 
 ,     ,      ,            . 
         .        2-71    -81  .

----------

> ,      .  :


     ! ::::   ,    2.1-2.2!!!        Roe                ! :Crazy: 
  ! :!:

----------

